# install qt4-moc



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

I what Install qt4-moc  but I see this problem 


```
The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc.
*** Error code 1
```

I had this problem before and I can not install all packages was depend on KDE 
but after update my port tree and run make clean I install package was depend on KDE , but only kde4-moc acan not install and I see this error


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

there is no answer ???


----------



## lyuts (Feb 7, 2009)

I will assume that there is no g++ compiler of 4th version. Anyway, I would suggest you do this:

# cd /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/
# setenv QMAKESPEC freebsd-g++34
# make clean
# make install


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> I will assume that there is no g++ compiler of 4th version. Anyway, I would suggest you do this:
> 
> # cd /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/
> # setenv QMAKESPEC freebsd-g++34
> ...



I do that but I see  that error again.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

please someone help me about this problem.


----------



## lyuts (Feb 7, 2009)

Show us the full output. How old is your ports tree?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 7, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> Show us the full output. How old is your ports tree?



I cvsup my port tree evveryday 
this is output


```
Mostafa# make install clean
===>   qt4-moc-4.4.3 depends on package: qt4-qmake>=4.4.3 - found
===>  Configuring for qt4-moc-4.4.3
/bin/cp /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/../../devel/qt4/files/configure /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|target.path.*|target.path=/usr/local/bin|g'  -e 's|^TARGET.*|TARGET=moc-qt4|g'  /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/moc.pro
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../mkspecs
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../bin/qmake

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.


   The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc.
Mostafa#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 7, 2009)

You could try (force-)reinstalling or (force-)updating /usr/ports/devel/qmake4, which is where g++ is tied in to the make process.


----------



## lyuts (Feb 7, 2009)

You are doing the same thing. I mean you are using the same QMAKESPEC as before. 
Here what it says:


> The specified system/compiler is not supported:
> 
> /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++



You should reconfigure it and make it use freebsd-g++34 as your QMAKESPEC. Just like I wrote earlier. It works fine.


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I would uninstall qt4-qmake, and all packages that depend on it. Then try it again.

REPEAT: uninstall qt4-qmake package.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 8, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> You are doing the same thing. I mean you are using the same QMAKESPEC as before.
> Here what it says:
> 
> 
> You should reconfigure it and make it use freebsd-g++34 as your QMAKESPEC. Just like I wrote earlier. It works fine.



I do that but still I see that error.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 8, 2009)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> I would uninstall qt4-qmake, and all packages that depend on it. Then try it again.
> 
> REPEAT: uninstall qt4-qmake package.



I do that but still I see that error.


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Subscribe to the kde-freebsd mailing list. Ask there, including full information.


----------



## easty (Feb 24, 2009)

*bugly qt4 port on amd64*

i have this problem to.
i upgrade qt4 port manualy each pkg.
example:
you need source of qt4-4.4.3
and copy directory mkspecs into build dir of port

cd /usr/ports/some port of qt4/
make
... errorrrrr

copy -R /home/myname/qt4source/mkspecs /usr/ports/some port of qt4/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/

make
make deinstall
make install


----------



## lyuts (Feb 25, 2009)

Try to install qmake package. You can get it here:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/devel

Just search for qt4-*.tbz packages.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 25, 2009)

I have two version of GCC and delete one of them and try install again and my problem solve I use GCC 42.


----------

